
High-Deductible Health Policies Linked to Delayed Diagnosis and Treatment - js2
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/04/18/713887452/high-deductible-health-policies-linked-to-delayed-diagnosis-and-treatment
======
howard941
The lady's situation is awful, but expected. These HDHPs got shoved down our
throat with accompanying HSAs that lack initial funding to cover the out of
pockets out of reach to most Americans. Adding insult to injury out of pocket
charges appear way out of line with the negotiated amounts insurers pay once
one meets the sky high out of pocket.

The only employees winning here are those enduring catastrophic expenses and
the mid 6+ figure earners able to sock away above-the-line (!) tax free HSA
deposits. It _might_ have worked if there were incentives to enlighten
employers to top off their worker's HSAs every year so treatments aren't
cancelled or put off, but it isn't happening, and the result is most of us are
covered but few of us can use it.

